

Ask HN: Which is the best Windows 7 laptop - vinsan

Prefer a 
17" screen
min 8GB RAM 
min 500GB HDD (Can't afford SSD yet)<p>No gaming requirements, but lots of CAD softwares (CATIA, ProE, UG).
======
towndrunk
A 15" Mac Book Pro

